# Jon Boat Project



## BLK fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

Guys as you know I am new here and heared about the site through Fishin NJ and he asked me to post before and afters of my Jon Boat project.

First is the empty hull of course.

Next was the framework, which I use pressure treated wood. I wanted a little more weight so on windy days I won't have to fight the wind as much.

Then I bought plastic tubs from Wal Mart and just framed out around them for dry storage.

Next are the wiring for the pumps. One aerator and one recirculator which has a timer switch on it.

Last was the carpeting on 3/4" plywood that I put 2 coates of waterseal on first. 

Finish product.


----------



## redbug (Feb 7, 2008)

nice job on the convrsion it looks nice. The dry storeage should work well

keep the pictures coming

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome job man! Thanks for going through the trouble of posting the pictures!


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

I actually used deck screws. They won't rust and are very strong.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

No problem Jim.
Ken, I screw them through the 2x4s on the benches and the front.When I screwed the pieces in for the battery compartment at the transom I just used a waterprooof sealent on the tips and heads of the screws.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

Not a problem. Ken, Are you building a boat? If so you are more than welcome to come check mine out at the house.


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 7, 2008)

You do good work!


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Just gathering up info/knowledge for this summers project, Looking at doing just about the same set up you got 14 or 16'. I was thinking 16' but after seeing yours the other day i think i can save a few $ by going with 14' and that should be plenty of room for me and a guest. Hard to judge looking at them in a boat yard, so seeing it in the water was a great help.Thanks man. I am sure once i get the boat it would be helpful to use your knowledge in person!!! Hopefully we can catch some big ones up this spring sometime.


Aww, split in the middle and go 15. I was originally aiming to go no more than 14 on this build, but after finding a deal I couldn't refuse on this 15, I am glad that is the direction I went.


----------



## shortfish (Feb 7, 2008)

what brand of boat is it.


----------



## mtnbasser (Feb 8, 2008)

man, great job..looks awesome..i think we have the same boat lowe 14' xtra wide..chk out "the creeper" on the conversion posts. You did some things i wish i would have came up with..I was looking at your pics and saying "DO'H !!" again you did a great job...? for ya the lttle are back at the transom can that support weight pretty good ? can some one stand in that area ? the 2x4 you attached to the transom did you just screw that in ??


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, great job


----------



## Bryan_VA (Feb 8, 2008)

Terrific job! That's a really great looking boat.

Now I remember why I don't look in the Boat forums much. Because when I see all the beautiful mods all you guys have done to your boats, I remember what a piece of garbage mine is.


----------



## BLK fisher (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks again guys.

Shortfish. The boat is a 14' LOWE.
mtnbasser. The 2x4's in the transom area I screwed in from the outside with 2 1/2" deck screws and used a boat sealant on them to keep it waterproof. And yes it can hold a person if need be.


----------

